# Petco $1 a gallon sale -round 2



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

From what I've been able to find out, Petco is starting up another $1 a gallon sale starting this Sunday, August 29th. 

Get 'em while you can!


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

this is very good to hear haha I need a 40 breeder


----------



## BOOSHIFIED (Jun 23, 2009)

Dammit. Now I gotta go buy another


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

There was actually a post about this in the lounge.... My local PetCo is starting it on the 28th.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm trying to get figured out when the sale will start here. There's a chance at us not getting another dollar per gallon sale at which I'll be pissed. I need a couple 20s and about half a dozen 10s. 

-Matt


----------



## nicolerc (Jul 13, 2009)

I'll have to make sure and go early this time! Last time I was too late and they were sold out


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

Wait, what? I bought a 20 high from petco last week for $40+ dollars and now its more than half off?


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Oww. That hurts. 

They run this sale once or twice a year. They already did it once this summer back in late June into mid July. I picked up a 29 gallon. You might want to stock up on a few tanks while it is cheap. I'm planning on at least 2 20g high tanks and maybe more. It is definitely a great deal.


----------



## gbeauvin (Aug 3, 2010)

nicolerc said:


> I'll have to make sure and go early this time! Last time I was too late and they were sold out


Me too... I was bummed . Of course then I have the dilemma... 40br for

-GB


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Wallace Grover said:


> Wait, what? I bought a 20 high from petco last week for $40+ dollars and now its more than half off?


 Bring your receipt with you and ask to speak to a manager - typically, they will give you back the difference.


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

I don't know if you guys have Petland near you, but here they are the cheapest as far as tanks go. 10 gallons are 9.99, 20's are 28.99 normally


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

zBrinks said:


> From what I've been able to find out, Petco is starting up another $1 a gallon sale starting this Sunday, August 29th.
> 
> Get 'em while you can!


Say it isn't so! I'm broke from Daytona!


----------



## BOOSHIFIED (Jun 23, 2009)

jeffr said:


> I don't know if you guys have Petland near you, but here they are the cheapest as far as tanks go. 10 gallons are 9.99, 20's are 28.99 normally


that would be why this sale is so good. The 20's would be 20$ not 28.99


----------



## verybadcow (Aug 6, 2010)

For those of us in Southern California who happen to not get what we want during the 1$ a gallon sale, there is this place in La Habra called discount tropical fish and their tanks are fairly cheap.

With glass tops
10	8.99
20	29.99
29	29.99
30	39.99
40R	39.99
55 Show	59.99
60	59.99
100	179.99
135	219.99
240	499.99


----------



## BOOSHIFIED (Jun 23, 2009)

little far for me but thanks for the heads up


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

BOOSHIFIED said:


> that would be why this sale is so good. The 20's would be 20$ not 28.99


I agree, but only comes twice a year. My statement was for the guy who paid over $40 for a 20


----------



## MA70Snowman (May 18, 2010)

verybadcow said:


> For those of us in Southern California who happen to not get what we want during the 1$ a gallon sale, there is this place in La Habra called discount tropical fish and their tanks are fairly cheap.


yeah thanks for the heads up on that. if i'm ever that far north i might swing buy. as it is the drive alone would be more then the difference I would save lol. 

Anyway to verify this sale? I checked their site and couldn't find any information about it. And its to late now to call my local store.. Guess I'll call them tomorrow.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

There's two pallets full of tanks in the back room of the Petco in Lansing, Michigan, waiting till Saturday to go out on the floor.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Saturday?! You lucky son of a ..... Oh well, I guess one more day really isn't all that bad to wait. I'm just excited to round out my brand new custom frog rack with more aquariums! More planted aquariums with nothing in them means more frog purchases!



zBrinks said:


> There's two pallets full of tanks in the back room of the Petco in Lansing, Michigan, waiting till Saturday to go out on the floor.




Sent from my T-Mobile G1 using Tapatalk


----------



## calvinyhob (Dec 18, 2007)

zBrinks said:


> There's two pallets full of tanks in the back room of the Petco in Lansing, Michigan, waiting till Saturday to go out on the floor.


Zack you rock, i picked up 10 tanks last time and ran out of money now i got some set aside and ill go back for round 2! do you happen to know if this isnt just a Lansing area sale?


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

calvinyhob said:


> Zack you rock, i picked up 10 tanks last time and ran out of money now i got some set aside and ill go back for round 2! do you happen to know if this isnt just a Lansing area sale?


It can't be. We're having the sale as well and a lot of times we miss out on sales because of being such a small community. 

-Matt


----------



## ESweet (Apr 13, 2009)

I got 600 gallons this summer - I think I'm set for now, lol


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

If it starts on the 29th its just before my bday hahahaah YES! more tanks at cheap prices! Happy Birthday Indeed!


----------



## Allyn Loring (Sep 30, 2008)

We had that sale earlier I'll have so see if they are doing a double dip here in this area fingers crossed. Thanks for the heads up Zach!


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

I posted something in the midwest forum too about this. Starts the 29th here in Mi. I was at the petco in troy. They had a full pallet of 40 breeders on the floor , plus a whole shelf full of other sizes. They said last time they sold the only 3 40 breeders within hours of the first day last time!

Im trying to talk the GF into getting two. I would turn my 85 into a vert and then have room for 2 40 breeders next to it . . .Actually make that three lol


----------



## calvinyhob (Dec 18, 2007)

McBobs said:


> It can't be. We're having the sale as well and a lot of times we miss out on sales because of being such a small community.
> 
> -Matt


This so rocks i thought i was going to have to wait another year for the next sale to finish swapping out tanks on my rack. Now next year ill just be able to start another rack all together muahhahahahahhaha!!! 


AHHH YES THE FROG GODS SMILE UPON US THIS YEAR INDEEEEEDDDDD


----------



## calvinyhob (Dec 18, 2007)

nathan said:


> I posted something in the midwest forum too about this. Starts the 29th here in Mi. I was at the petco in troy. They had a full pallet of 40 breeders on the floor , plus a whole shelf full of other sizes. They said last time they sold the only 3 40 breeders within hours of the first day last time!
> 
> Im trying to talk the GF into getting two. I would turn my 85 into a vert and then have room for 2 40 breeders next to it . . .Actually make that three lol


Nathan you should of tried Bloomfield they had 4 of them sitting on the shelf when i went in and they said they had more in the back, but i cleaned them and Auburn Hills out of 10s and 20 highs


----------



## EricS (Aug 22, 2010)

Checked Petco here in Denver and they know nothing about a new $1/G sale.

Very disappointing.


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

It seems like they always say that EricS. Check back tomorrow. There is a banner of the website for the $1 per gallon sale starting tomorrow and running through 9/18.

Here's the link to the fish supplies page.
Fish Supplies - Fish Products and Fish Tanks from PETCO.com
It's below the different sections where it says Shop All Fish Categories.


----------



## tachikoma (Apr 16, 2009)

I have confirmed it is happening tomorrow at the La Mesa Petco. But you will have to beat me there in the morning!


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm going today to get two 20H's... hopefully they don't run out before I get there.


----------



## gbeauvin (Aug 3, 2010)

EricS said:


> Checked Petco here in Denver and they know nothing about a new $1/G sale.
> 
> Very disappointing.


Nothing in Huntsville either


----------



## Andy Hoffman (Aug 27, 2010)

I just scored a 10 and 20 here in Central Florida. Their website indicates the sale is on.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Just grabbed a 40, 6 x 20h and 4x 10. Reg $450 got them for $200! Think I'll grab some more 40's


----------



## jcgso (Oct 10, 2008)

Showed up when the doors opened today. Picked up 8 ten gallons and 1 twenty high, all I could fit in the vehicle. They had lots more in stock, especially 40G breeders. May go back for a few more 20s.


----------



## Arizona Tropicals (Feb 15, 2010)

Sales on here in AZ as well, was in this mornings paper!


----------



## Froggy (May 9, 2010)

Does anyone know why I cannot see it on their website? I will definitely take a ride there but just curious if it is a regional issue.


----------



## cliner (Oct 31, 2007)

Called my local and they ssaid it's on til September 17th or so. I'm going tomorrow for a 40 breeder and maybe a 50 or 65.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

cliner said:


> Called my local and they ssaid it's on til September 17th or so. I'm going tomorrow for a 40 breeder and maybe a 50 or 65.


 The sale is on 10s, 20L, 20H, 29, and 55s only.


----------



## MA70Snowman (May 18, 2010)

zBrinks said:


> The sale is on 10s, 20L, 20H, 29, and 55s only.


Either you forgot 40, 40B, or you're misinformed, because I picked up a 40B today for the 40$. 

Btw.. I got a 40B here in Socal, on 78 if anyone in the area is interested, they have/had one more when I left.

and for those that can't find it on their site.. here's a direct link to where the sale is advertised. if it's on their site, I'm sure this is a National thing, not regional. If your local one claims ignorance.. just show them their own site 

http://www.petco.com/petco_Page_PC_petco-coupons_Nav_1347.aspx
(it's the 4th row down of advertisements)


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I forgot it, lol. I meant to point out that the 65 would not be included in a sale. I've never actually seen a 65 at any of the petco's I've been to.


----------



## gbeauvin (Aug 3, 2010)

MA70Snowman said:


> and for those that can't find it on their site.. here's a direct link to where the sale is advertised. if it's on their site, I'm sure this is a National thing, not regional. If your local one claims ignorance.. just show them their own site


Cool. When I called my store last week they didn't know anything about it, but I'm guessing it's on given the website! Woot! Hopefully I won't miss all the 40B's this time.

-GB


----------



## cliner (Oct 31, 2007)

Looks like it's going to be a 40Breeder,


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

gbeauvin said:


> Cool. When I called my store last week they didn't know anything about it, but I'm guessing it's on given the website! Woot! Hopefully I won't miss all the 40B's this time.
> 
> -GB


Most stores never seem to know this sale is coming. I was there grabbing a new bulb yesterday and the employees asked if I was going to take advantage of the sale on tanks. They said they didn't know if was coming till they changed the prices before leaving the store on Saturday night.


----------



## toxicfrogaddiction (Apr 18, 2009)

This is awesome!! Not so sure that the wife believes we need more tanks around...but it's just too tempting


----------



## MA70Snowman (May 18, 2010)

legionofthederanged said:


> This is awesome!! Not so sure that the wife believes we need more tanks around...but it's just too tempting


The price makes it a given, heck the wife didn't think I needed another tank, until I pointed out that a 40B usually goes for 109$ and that I was getting it for 40$ When I mentioned that she thought it would be a good idea to pick up TWO of them.. (against all logic I only bought one though)


----------



## gbeauvin (Aug 3, 2010)

MA70Snowman said:


> The price makes it a given, heck the wife didn't think I needed another tank, until I pointed out that a 40B usually goes for 109$ and that I was getting it for 40$ When I mentioned that she thought it would be a good idea to pick up TWO of them.. (against all logic I only bought one though)



Hah! Can your wife talk to my wife? . Actually, my budget is stretched a bit tight right now but I'm hoping before the end of the sale I can squeeze in a 40B if any are left.

-GB (who glances around guiltily and admits that he'll probably move the fish to the 40br and use their 29g for a vert vivarium)


----------



## KCvivPhotog25 (Jan 29, 2010)

I picked up two 40b and am considering getting a third for my rack... Now I'm going to go broke planting these suckers! It's amazing how many plants fit in these guys... I have a 47 column viv and that thing took an amazing amount of wood and plants.


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

Is it still going? I may have a chance to go tomorrow...


----------



## KCvivPhotog25 (Jan 29, 2010)

Website says it will run until 9-18-10


----------



## toxicfrogaddiction (Apr 18, 2009)

MA70Snowman said:


> The price makes it a given, heck the wife didn't think I needed another tank, until I pointed out that a 40B usually goes for 109$ and that I was getting it for 40$ When I mentioned that she thought it would be a good idea to pick up TWO of them.. (against all logic I only bought one though)


Hahaha, my problem is that my wife is on to me! She knows that when I get a new tank (no matter the price/deal) that new frogs are bound to come with it. I need some jedi mind trick powers, "These are the tanks we are looking for."


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

Oh, Ty. Now I wonder what I should buy? 2 10's, 1 20, maybe a 10 5 and 2.5?


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Woo hoo for Petco. I just had one open up here near me and I picked up the only two 40g breeders they had. The guy said their regular price is $109 each and I paid $80!! yeah baby!


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Why do people buy so many 10's during this sale? Here through the year you can usually get one at walmart, petco or pets mart for $10-$13 and maybe some change. Why not spend the money on 15's or bigger (if in stock)??? I guess I can understand if you need a tank or 2 to fill a particular spot or wanna make up a bunch of small vivs to sell but I'd rather have a few 20gal+(could probably make more profit on 20's) tanks then a wall of 10's especially if I'm trying to take advantage of this sale.


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

I have no idea Dave. I've only bought a 29 gallon at the Petco sale but I'm planning on getting 2 20g high tanks before this round finishes up.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

The manager told me this was the last time Petco was going to do the sale this year. She said they usually only do the $1/gal sale once a year and because they did it earlier in the summer and the demand was so high they decided to do it once more, but they definitely aren't doing another before the end of the year.

They are actually loosing money on the tanks, especially the 40g breeders. Their regular price is $103.99 and their wholesale cost is about $70, they're hoping you'll buy the tank and come back for supplies and livestock.


----------



## MA70Snowman (May 18, 2010)

legionofthederanged said:


> Hahaha, my problem is that my wife is on to me! She knows that when I get a new tank (no matter the price/deal) that new frogs are bound to come with it. I need some jedi mind trick powers, "These are the tanks we are looking for."


Lol, thats why the line, "But this is for all the plants" comes in handy as well as a seperate bank account, (or a bunch of small ATM transactions spaced over a few weeks) and then one day.. there's magically frogs in there. My wife rarely ventures into my office/frogwall/workspace and when she does she VERY VERY rarely goes near the frogwall (courtesy of my colony of guard roaches)



Dendro Dave said:


> Why do people buy so many 10's during this sale? Here through the year you can usually get one at walmart, petco or pets mart for $10-$13 and maybe some change. Why not spend the money on 15's or bigger (if in stock)??? I guess I can understand if you need a tank or 2 to fill a particular spot or wanna make up a bunch of small vivs to sell but I'd rather have a few 20gal+(could probably make more profit on 20's) tanks then a wall of 10's especially if I'm trying to take advantage of this sale.


see i was wondering the same thing. I can find 10's a dime a dozen on craigslist and usually cheaper then what you pay at petco. but 40's and above are usually $$ and are far and few between. plus you save an avg of 2-4$ on a 10gal where as you save 50%+ on a 40gal. In hindsight I really wish I'd gotten another 40.. but I still have a 100 gal that I have yet to start on. at the very least I should've bought one to turn around a couple months later and flip it for a good $$. (bad ethics.. great Idea)



JaredJ said:


> The manager told me this was the last time Petco was going to do the sale this year. She said they usually only do the $1/gal sale once a year and because they did it earlier in the summer and the demand was so high they decided to do it once more, but they definitely aren't doing another before the end of the year.
> 
> They are actually loosing money on the tanks, especially the 40g breeders. Their regular price is $103.99 and their wholesale cost is about $70, they're hoping you'll buy the tank and come back for supplies and livestock.



I'm curious (but not arguing) why they do the sale at all, I mean almost a 50% loss on 40's and larger. and I usually only see 2-3 of those at a store, so i can't imagine them being OVER stocked.


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

JaredJ said:


> The manager told me this was the last time Petco was going to do the sale this year. She said they usually only do the $1/gal sale once a year and because they did it earlier in the summer and the demand was so high they decided to do it once more, but they definitely aren't doing another before the end of the year.
> 
> They are actually loosing money on the tanks, especially the 40g breeders. Their regular price is $103.99 and their wholesale cost is about $70, they're hoping you'll buy the tank and *come back for supplies and livestock*.


Ha!10 chars


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

> I'm curious (but not arguing) why they do the sale at all, I mean almost a 50% loss on 40's and larger. and I usually only see 2-3 of those at a store, so i can't imagine them being OVER stocked.


Like I said, it's to get you into the store and buy other stuff. The marketing people don't really think that people come into the stores just for a tank(silly marketing people). They really make all their money off the drygoods mainly. Livestock is a bait as well, they're not making much on that either especially after food, shipping, etc.

The store I went to only had 2 40 breeders and they didn't think they would get more before the sale was over as they only get 1 truck a week. AND they dont do rainchecks on the $1/gal sale.


----------



## KCvivPhotog25 (Jan 29, 2010)

I picked up two 40 breeders, they must have had ten or more... I might get another ... I might not. It was such a great deal though I couldn't pass it up two 40b for 95 bucks, thats less than one at regular price.. I left the regular price tags on the empty tanks just so I wouldn't have buyers remorse.. Now for the KC reptile show.


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

Hmmm, I'm going either today or tomorrow. Hope they won't be out.

I'm not quite sure what I would want though. I guess a 20 might be a good idea since I save more money?


----------



## EricS (Aug 22, 2010)

If only they included 5 gallon tanks in this sale, I could finish my killie wall.


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

EricS said:


> If only they included 5 gallon tanks in this sale, I could finish my killie wall.


5's aren't included? I wanted to buy a 5 for a praying mantis  , ahh well, they can't be THAT expensive...


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

JaredJ said:


> The manager told me this was the last time Petco was going to do the sale this year. She said they usually only do the $1/gal sale once a year and because they did it earlier in the summer and the demand was so high they decided to do it once more, but they definitely aren't doing another before the end of the year.
> 
> They are actually loosing money on the tanks, especially the 40g breeders. Their regular price is $103.99 and their wholesale cost is about $70, they're hoping you'll buy the tank and come back for supplies and livestock.


That is wrong. The manufacturer has deeply discounted the wholesale price to petco. They are NOT losing any money. This is just a way to free up warehouse space. Thats why its only for certain size tanks.


----------



## Thistles (Jun 11, 2010)

The 5s are not only not included, but according to the petco near me they are discontinued. I waited for like 2 months and kept checking back only to be told they would "be in soon" before someone semi-intelligent was able to tell me they were disco.

And Petco does do rain checks. If they are out of 40s get them to fill out a rain check slip for you.


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

So since my birthday was the 31st of august my mom took me on a tank shopping spree 

I ended up getting 4- 10 gallons, 3- 20 talls, and a 40 breeder

Needless to say I had a great bday


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

I asked the manager and got the difference on the 20H back, and with that money I bought... another 20H (and some coco fiber eco earth brand)


----------



## EricS (Aug 22, 2010)

went yesterday and picked up a 40 as the start of my gradual set up of a frog viv/pal, and decided that I would finish off my wall with a 20L for Odessa barbs instead of more killies. 
They said they didn't know why anyone would tell me that they didn't know about the sale, as everyone knew before hand. I guess that person thought they would get the sale without a sale - silly manager.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

azure89 said:


> So since my birthday was the 31st of august my mom took me on a tank shopping spree
> 
> I ended up getting 4- 10 gallons, 3- 20 talls, and a 40 breeder
> 
> Needless to say I had a great bday


Nice! Happy birthday.


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

Thistles said:


> And Petco does do rain checks. If they are out of 40s get them to fill out a rain check slip for you.


I tried four different petcos last time and they all refused to issue rainchecks for 40 breeders.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

The local petco had their sale, it's going until the 18th but man you guys weren't kidding when you said get there fast. All they had left was a couple 10's and a 20 high.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Tony said:


> I tried four different petcos last time and they all refused to issue rainchecks for 40 breeders.


Our Petco only has 40 breeders and 10s available. So far I've resisted the temptation to get a 40 breeder, but I think one has my name etched in the glass.


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm always tempted because they are cheap, but I know I will end up being unhappy with them so I am just saving my money for more Protean goodness.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Tony said:


> I'm always tempted because they are cheap, but I know I will end up being unhappy with them so I am just saving my money for more Protean goodness.


Yeah, those Protean tanks are awesome. I had a chance to buy some for a great price in Daytona and talked myself out of it (I'd already spent twice what I intended). Now I regret it.


----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

I ended up with 2 20H and a 10. I'll get more in round 3 of the dollar a gallon sale. According to my local one, they're starting it again on Oct 3.

Zac


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

botanyboy03 said:


> I ended up with 2 20H and a 10. I'll get more in round 3 of the dollar a gallon sale. According to my local one, they're starting it again on Oct 3.
> 
> Zac


Oct 3, eh!!!!!!!!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

JeremyHuff said:


> Oct 3, eh!!!!!!!!


I hope so! I missed the last one again... and I need a 40 B


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

That's odd that they would do it again so soon seeing that they loose so much money on the tanks. My local store was saying that they weren't going to do it again before the end of the year. Maybe they got some good bulk deals on tanks from Aqueon.


----------



## raimeiken (Dec 24, 2006)

botanyboy03 said:


> I ended up with 2 20H and a 10. I'll get more in round 3 of the dollar a gallon sale. According to my local one, they're starting it again on Oct 3.
> 
> Zac


will this be nationwide?


----------



## Zombie Frawg (Aug 31, 2010)

Pretty excited to pick up a few 10's and a 20L tomorrow! I'd get more if I had more cash


----------



## Nate Mcfin (Sep 22, 2010)

WOOT! I was thinking I might have to wait awhile for a 40B to go on sale! I guess I am in luck.


----------



## Nate Mcfin (Sep 22, 2010)

I just got back from Petco and they didnt know anything about the sale. The manager said it was possible and to stop in tomorrow but he hadnt actually heard about it.


----------



## Zombie Frawg (Aug 31, 2010)

I spoke with a manager earlier in the week. She wasn't sure either but I kept at her until she looked at the circular - and there is was! Not sure about your area but I would ask the manager there to check the circular too. I know I'll be there as soon as they open tomorrow.


----------



## Adamrl018 (Jun 18, 2010)

Is there locations to where this sale is happening? Im in the Seattle/Tacoma area.


----------



## Nate Mcfin (Sep 22, 2010)

I checked the store circular on the website and it looks like it is happening for sure!! WOOHOO 
Thanks for the heads up!
I would say it is good at all locations BTW


----------



## Zombie Frawg (Aug 31, 2010)

Just got my tanks! I'm a happy girl 

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide using Tapatalk


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

Picked up a 20 gallon tall. Those 40 breeders are nice I am trying to figure out how I can fit one of those on my shelving.


----------



## Adamrl018 (Jun 18, 2010)

BLeh! And Im trying to save money :''[


----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

I cant afford to get one right now, maybe towards the end of the week. Mine always has 20H's as I have 2 of them from them, but I am also pickin up a pair of azureus froglets at the end of the week, so I dunno. Its tempting, so very tempting.


----------



## Adamrl018 (Jun 18, 2010)

heres for everyone wondering if the sale is happening in your area, just put in your zip code.

Clicky Here


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Adamrl018 said:


> heres for everyone wondering if the sale is happening in your area, just put in your zip code.
> 
> Clicky Here


 
Even if it's "Not in your area".....it *IS* in your area.....if you get my drift.


Ask and you shall receive. It's a nationwide chain afterall.....


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

It should be a nationwide sale since Petco is celebrating its 45 year anniversary. just demand it. :]


----------



## rpj211 (May 19, 2009)

Just checked their online circular and it runs from oct 3 thru the 23rd.


----------



## Adamrl018 (Jun 18, 2010)

lol just bought 4 10s and a 20L 
Guess Im starting my frog room in my apartment


----------



## jcgso (Oct 10, 2008)

Just picked up a 40 gallon breeder. I didn't realize they are normally $109. What a steal st $40.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Ugh... they won't sell me a 29G because it's not included in the sale.


----------



## Nate Mcfin (Sep 22, 2010)

jcgso said:


> Just picked up a 40 gallon breeder. I didn't realize they are normally $109. What a steal st $40.


 I just got mine as well! 
Now I just have to figure out what to do with it. heheh


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

eos said:


> Ugh... they won't sell me a 29G because it's not included in the sale.


same here, I picked up a bunch of 20s last sale, but now i need a 29


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

It's only 10, 20 high and longs...and 40 breeders right?

oh...and don't let them off the hook if they say "Our store is only allotted so many 40's and we can't get anymore bla bla"....

Tell them to either order one for you or get a rebate coupon.


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

Heck yeah, I will be picking up a 40 breeder this week for sure!!! Nice find, thanks for sharing 


Alex


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

Philsuma said:


> It's only 10, 20 high and longs...and 40 breeders right?
> 
> oh...and don't let them off the hook if they say "Our store is only allotted so many 40's and we can't get anymore bla bla"....
> 
> Tell them to either order one for you or get a rebate coupon.


The petco I work at in 92707 actually has this sale applicable to 10, 20, 20l, 40b, and 55 tanks.


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

WeeNe858 said:


> The petco I work at in 92707 actually has this sale applicable to 10, 20, 20l, 40b, and 55 tanks.


I correct myself, only the 10, 20l, and 40b are available for the sale. Sorry for the misinformation.


----------

